# Adobe Premiere Pro - Network drives not showing in media browser



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I have multiple external USB drives that are connected to a 10 port USB hub that is connected to an 11 year old HP laptop running Win 10 Pro that is on the same network as my new laptop (also Win 10 Pro) that I am learning Premiere Pro on. The drives are shared and accessible to my new MSI laptop but the media browser does not show any of the shared network drives at all.

I have this configuration becasuse if I want to take my much lighter MSI laptop into my bedroom if I leave the drives connected to the 11 year old HP (it has been massively upgraded as far as it can go - 2 drives both 1TB C: is SSD and second drive is mech, 16GB) and I leave the HP on I can still work with the files while on the MSI and in my bedroom.
I am using the Adobe CIB book series and the projects are located on one of the USB drives and I can work with those files perfectly, but just only the media browser will not show the USB network shared drives.

Pics of my Windows Explorer showing the drives successfully shared and the PP media browser not showing any of the shared/network drives. I also have a curious question about my shared drives icons. I have two different icons for shared drives. The ones that have the folder are the ones that are not showing up. The one that has the drive icon is showing up but that is not what I need to access. What are the differences between the two shared icons? Is it a different type of shared mapping? If yes, can you explain that to me please because I am confused on that also.
















Thank you for the help in advance. It is appreciated.

Sincerely,

WndrWmn


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

According to Your picture it shows you are in the sub folder _Media Browser,_ which is a child folder in the* Bin Eagle_Photos*, which is in the parent folder *Project Lesson 04_1* If I am not mistaken. Which would mean you are in a temporary folder called _Media Browser_ that is not the Media Browser in Adobe Premiere


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Where do I find the media browser then?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

https://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pro/how-to/import-with-media-browser.html





https://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pro/how-to/import-files-with-media-browser.html


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually, what I am in is on the Project Panel group I am on the Media Browser Panel Tab and yes in *Project Lesson 04_1. I need to access *certain files from the tutorials files located on one of the USB networked drives. The text of the book reads, ""Use the Media Browser panel to import RED Vedeo.R3d from the Assets/Video and Audio Files/RED folder" which I cannot access because the drives are not showing up.

I truly do not understand why the drives are not showing up for me to navigate to the Adobe Classroom In A Book tutorial files.


----------

